# Wieviel Tage blühen Seerosen wirklich?



## Epalzeorhynchos (17. Juli 2006)

Hi. 

Es heißt ja immer das eine Seerosenblüte 3 Tage blüht. Aber trifft das auch wirklich immer zu? 

Meine Chrysantha hat sich heute nämlich zum vierten mal geöffnet. 
Und ich kann mich erinnern das letztes Jahr eine meiner namenlosen Hybriden sogar 5 Tage geblüht hat. 



Gruß 
Mirko


----------



## Annett (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wieviel Tage blühen Seerosen wirklich?*

Hi Mirko,

ich denke dass ist sorten- und wetterabhängig.
Leider habe ich dieses Jahr nicht mal die Zeit gehabt die Seerosenblüten zu zählen, geschweige denn zu schauen, wie alt sie werden 
Aber 3 Tage schaffen die meisten auf jeden Fall. 
Nur die Gonneré blüht meist nur einen Tag bei mir.  Und wenn das Wetter zu kühl ist, dann blüht sie noch nicht mal richtig auf. 
Eine richtige Diva ist sie.. aber eine schöne.


----------



## Ulumulu (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wieviel Tage blühen Seerosen wirklich?*

Hallo 

Also bei mir blühen die Seerosen genau drei Tage.
Am vierten Tag geht die geschlossene Blüte langsam unter und dann schneide ich sie ab.  

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## StefanS (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wieviel Tage blühen Seerosen wirklich?*

Hallo zusammen,

könnt Ihr wirklich einzelne Seerosenblüten verfolgen ?? Sind das so wenige ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Ulumulu (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wieviel Tage blühen Seerosen wirklich?*

Hallo Stefan

Ja bei mir geht das noch da meine Seerosen jung sind und ich meinen neuen Teich erst seit ca. 6 Wochen fertig habe.
Wenn eine Blüte verblüht, ist eine neue Knospe gerade oben angekommen und geht zwei Tage später auf.
Habe zwei Seerosen im Teich. 
Es dauert bestimmt noch einige Jahre bis ich da die Übersicht verliere.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Kalle (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wieviel Tage blühen Seerosen wirklich?*

Hallo,

hört sich jetzt zwar doof an, hab aber gar nicht gewusst daß die Seerosenblüten nicht immer blühen...... 

Jedenfalls. Meine Blüte (also die der Seerose) ist jetzt schon mindestens 6 Tage lang da. Geht munter auf und zu. Wäre ja schade wenn die nur einen Tag oder paar Tage nur sich öffnen würde.  

Grüße

morphantro


----------



## malawi40 (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wieviel Tage blühen Seerosen wirklich?*

Hallo,
habe meinen Teich erst dieses Jahr angelegt und zwei Seerosen eingesetzt.
Eine hat jetzt geblüht und leider nur 3 Tage, danach geht sie langsam immer weiter unter.
Hatte gehofft, sie blüht länger. Eine neue Blüte ist noch nicht in Sicht.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (17. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wieviel Tage blühen Seerosen wirklich?*

Hi.

Hab wieder was komisches bei einer meiner Seerosenblüten bemerkt.

Am Sonntag hat sich die Blüte meiner __ Sioux zum ersten mal geöffnet, da war das Wetter einigermaßen schön. Montag, Dienstag und Mittwoch hat es geregnet oder es war zumindest stark bewölkt. Da hat sie sich nicht geöffnet.
Heute wo das Wetter wieder sonnig ist öffnet sie sich wieder. Das wäre dann der fünfte Tag.

Setzen Seerosen bei schlechten Wetter ein paar Tage aus und blühen erst wieder wenn es schön ist?


----------

